
Sexism, racism and bullying are driving people out of tech, US study finds - tareqak
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/apr/27/tech-industry-sexism-racism-silicon-valley-study
======
dkarapetyan
Recently saw a junior female engineer get steamrolled even though she took
initiative to do some good work. Instead of commending her and guiding her
along the path she had chosen she was basically berated until she changed her
approach.

Brought up the issue but doubt anything worthwhile will come of it. It's
completely rational for anyone that consistently faces that kind of treatment
to drop out of the field. The technology field deserves all the toxicity it
creates for itself because it consistently rewards toxic behavior and drives
out the moderating forces.

------
tareqak
Link to the study's web page: [http://www.kaporcenter.org/tech-
leavers/](http://www.kaporcenter.org/tech-leavers/)

Link to the study itself (PDF): [http://www.kaporcenter.org/wp-
content/uploads/2017/04/KAPOR_...](http://www.kaporcenter.org/wp-
content/uploads/2017/04/KAPOR_Tech-Leavers-17-0428.pdf)

